# Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

Pressemeldung:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/551-anfütterverbote-sinnlos.html

*Anglerverband präsentiert klare Argumente gegen Verbote​*
"*Angler entziehen Gewässern deutlich mehr Nährstoffe durch die Entnahme von Fischen als sie über das Anfüttern einbringen. Das Ergebnis ist absolut eindeutig*", 
erläutert Thomas Klefoth die Sachlage. 

Der Verbandsbiologe beim Anglerverband Niedersachsen und seine Kollegen haben alle relevanten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zum Anfüttern ausgewertet. 

Fazit: 

Moderates Anfüttern schadet überhaupt nicht. 

*Denn: Bis zu einer Futtermenge von 2-2,5kg übersteigt der Nährstoffaustrag durch die Entnahme von Fischen den Nährstoffeintrag durch das Anfüttern.*

"Wir wollen unseren Vereinen und allen Anglern in Deutschland fachlich begründete Argumente an die Hand geben, damit sie bei drohenden Anfütterverboten eine verlässliche Argumentationsgrundlage haben", 
so Klefoths Kollege Matthias Emmrich.

Ralf Gerken, Naturschutzexperte beim Anglerverband, erklärt die Hintergründe:
"Die Musterverordnung des NLWKN und die Arbeitshilfe des NLT (siehe:http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html) geben Verbotsempfehlungen auch für das Anfüttern aus, egal, ob an Fließ- oder Standgewässern, und zwar ohne jede Begründung!
Die Sachbearbeiter in den ausführenden Naturschutzbehörden übernehmen diese Empfehlung zunehmend 1:1 und ohne die geforderte Einzefallprüfung in ihre Schutzgebietsverordnungen. Für das Anfüttern - wie übrigens auch für das Nachtangeln - steht fest:* Verbote sind zum Erreichen der Schutzziele nicht zu begründen und in fast allen Fällen überflüssig.*"

"Nach unserer Medienkampagne von Mitte letzten Monats (siehe: http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote/stimmen.html) werden unsere Vereine zunehmend aktiv und erkennen, dass die Verbotsszenarien auch in ihrer Region massive Einschränkungen des Angelns bedeuten können", 
resümiert Florian Möllers, Referent für Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim Anglerverband. 
"Einige wenden sich an ihre Landräte und Kreistagsabgeordnete - eine gute Strategie, denn die sind es, die in den Ausschusssitzungen über die Richtigkeit von Schutzgebietsverordnungen entscheiden müssen. 
Wir rufen alle Vereine dazu auf, das ebenfalls zu tun: 
Im September sind Kommunalwahlen - Politiker dürfen die begründeten Sorgen von 90.000 AnglerInnen in Niedersachsen nicht ignorieren!" 

Verbandspräsident Werner Klasing versichert, dass die AVN-Mitarbeiter den Vereinen dabei mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stünden. "*Unser "Faktencheck Anfüttern" liefert unwiderlegbare Argumente gegen Verbote und soll die sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit den Behörden unterstützen. Wir freuen uns über eine möglichst rege Verbreitung und sind für Anmerkungen und Kritik offen und dankbar!*"

Hier können Sie die Kurzfassung "nachgehakt - Anfütterverbote unbegründet" als PDF herunterladen:
http://www.av-nds.de/images/positionspapiere/2016-07-13_AVN_Stellungnahme_Anfuettern-kurz_web.pdf

Die Langversion (Achtung wissenschaftlich!) wird in Kürze ebenfalls als download zur Verfügung stehen.
*
Hier ist sie:*
http://www.av-nds.de/images/positionspapiere/2016-07-02_AV-NDS_FaktencheckAnfuettern_final_web.pdf


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Dafür muss man aber erstmal etwas fangen und entnehmen.


Ach ja, sorry....Grundeln.......100%ige Fanggarantie.


----------



## Ørret (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Super !!!! Da hat man schon mal Argumente an der Hand,die man vielleicht mal brauchen wird,auch wenn man leider nicht zum AVN gehört.:m
Vielen Dank dafür an das Biologenteam der Niedersachsen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Genau, Ørret,

deswegen das auch weiter teilen, damit es möglichst viele Angler mitbekommen.
Auch und gerade in den Ländern, in denen die Landesverbände noch immer der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie bei dem Thema recht geben und anfüttern "vorsorglich" verbieten.

Und die auch solche Argumente gegen Schützer und ihre Landesverbände brauchen und damit verwenden können.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Das erinnert sehr stark an eine Arbeit von Robert Arlinghaus zum Einfluss von Anglern auf den Phosphathaushalt, es würde mich wundern, wenn es nicht von ihm wäre.
Auch Dank an ihn für die guten Argumente.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

AV-NDS-Biologe Thomas Klefoth hat auch bei Arlinghaus studiert und die arbeiten immer noch in vielen Feldern zusammen..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Hallo zusammen




Ørret schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dafür an das Biologenteam der Niedersachsen.



Griffige Sachverhaltsdarstellung aus Biologensicht.

Ideal wäre es für mich wenn die Sache auch rechtlich beleuchtet würde.

Leider sind aber *alle Angelverbände *(kein spezielles Problem von Niedersachsen) biologenlastig. Das sollte sich ändern. Dann würde sich auch die Schlagkraft der Verbände deutlich erhöhen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Z.B einen Juristen als Geschäftsführer anstellen! Das erledigt gleich mehrere Probleme!


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Z.B einen Juristen als Geschäftsführer anstellen! Das erledigt gleich mehrere Probleme!




In manchen Verbänden verursacht dies Probleme. 
Schau mal Richtung Norden. 

Ich würde dies nicht vom Berufsstand abhängig machen.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Man fängt nämlich unweigerlich an, den Laden komplett zu sanieren, auszumisten und neu auszurichten. Dabei bekommen manche in Anbetracht ihres bisherigen Werkelns richtig heiße Füße und schlaflose Nächte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

NDS arbeitet mit guten Juristen zusammen.

Vielleicht macht aber ein Verein oder Bezirk mal den Vorschlag, von den für den DAFV nun gesparten 3 Euro/Zahler/Jahr für einen Juristen zum anstellen dem Verband 1,50€ zurück zu geben?

Ist ja aber wieder ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Nun ist auch die wissenschaftliche Langversion mit Quellennachweisen etc. online:
http://www.av-nds.de/images/positionspapiere/2016-07-02_AV-NDS_FaktencheckAnfuettern_final_web.pdf


----------



## raubangler (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Wieso soll sich eigentlich die Nähstoffbilanz von einem Gewässer verbessern, wenn man 'Fischbiomasse' entnimmt?

Wenn alle Badegäste einen Badesee verlassen, sind das bei der heutigen Fettleibigkeit Tonnen an Biomasse.
Aber dadurch  ändert sich doch nicht der Nährstoffgehalt vom Wasser.

Und wenn Fische und somit 'Fischbiomasse' so böse sind, wie ist dann der Fischbesatz zu sehen?

Klärt mal einen Unwissenden auf.
Danke.


----------



## capri2 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Geht glaube her um die Ausscheidungen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Im Gegensatz zu badenden Menschen sind halt Fische dauerhafte Bewohner und zählen daher im Gegensatz zu Badenden zur "Biomasse" im Gewässer (auch wenn mancher Badende mal ins Wasser pinkelt hat das nicht den gleichen Effekt wie Ausscheidungen dauerhaft (auch im Winter) da lebender Fische)..

Entnahme von Fisch bedeutet also Entnahme von Nährstoffen..

Und nährstoffärmere bzw. nicht durch Nährstoffe durch menschliches Zutun "gedüngte" Gewässer sind ja momentan im Naturschutz en vogue...


----------



## schlotterschätt (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nährstoffärmere bzw. nicht durch Nährstoffe durch menschliches Zutun "gedüngte" Gewässer sind ja momentan im Naturschutz en vogue...



......was dann u.U. aber wieder andere Probleme hervorbringt.

http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Die-Havel-waechst-zu


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Mal wieder nicht aufgepasst im Lehtgang zur Fischereischeinprüfung  bei der Nahrungskette.

Fisch frisst 10 Kilo Fisch oder Pflanzen für 1 Kilo Zunahme
Kleine Fische fressen 10 Kilo Zooplankton oder Phytoplankton für 1 Kilo Kleinfische. Zooplankton frisst 10 Kilo kleines Zooplankton oder Phytoplankton für 1 Kilo Zooplankton. (vereinfacht dargestellt).

Wenn der Karpfen mit 30 Gramm als K1 eingestzt wurde hat er dann mit 3 Kilo ordentlich Biomasse im Gewässer abgebaut und Nährstoffe entnommen.

Aber, wir haben noch ein anderes Problem. Die Kormorane haben fast alle Fische zwischen 10- 30 cm gefressen.
Damit ist der Frassdruck auf das Zooplankton geringer geworden und das Zooplankton frist mehr Algen. dadurch wird das Wasser weniger trüb und Unterwasserpflanzen bekommen Licht und der Kormoran bessere Sicht im klaren Wasser zum Jagen. Bei gleichbleibendem Dünger im Wasser.


----------



## gründler (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Aber, wir haben noch ein anderes Problem. Die Kormorane haben fast alle Fische zwischen 10- 30 cm gefressen.
> Damit ist der Frassdruck auf das Zooplankton geringer geworden und das Zooplankton frist mehr Algen. dadurch wird das Wasser weniger trüb und Unterwasserpflanzen bekommen Licht und der Kormoran bessere Sicht im klaren Wasser zum Jagen. Bei gleichbleibendem Dünger im Wasser.


 
Und das freut unsere gegner weil so auf lange Sicht der Angeldruck abnimmt,weil wo kaum noch fische da kaum noch Angler,dafür mehr Wasservögel und hundertausende Gänse und andere die das Wasser und die Wiesen zu *******n etc.

Dazu noch die ständige Wasserverbesserung durch mehr und mehr Auflagen,da werden aber Pestizide und Antibabypillenrückstände usw.usw.usw. mit absicht vergessen,ganz zu schweigen von PCB und co.

Schöne neue Welt......

|wavey:


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Fisch frisst 10 Kilo Fisch oder Pflanzen für 1 Kilo Zunahme
> Kleine Fische fressen 10 Kilo Zooplankton oder Phytoplankton für 1 Kilo Kleinfische. Zooplankton frisst 10 Kilo kleines Zooplankton oder Phytoplankton für 1 Kilo Zooplankton. (vereinfacht dargestellt).
> 
> Wenn der Karpfen mit 30 Gramm als K1 eingestzt wurde hat er dann mit 3 Kilo ordentlich Biomasse im Gewässer abgebaut und Nährstoffe entnommen.



Hat er aber eigentlich nicht, was der Karpfen isst und wieder ausscheidet, landet überwiegend wieder bei den Primärproduzenten.
Für den Nährstoffgehalt ist der Ein- und Austrag des Gewässers maßgeblich und in welcher Form die Nährstoffe vorliegen.
In einem See sind die Austräge nur in Form von Sedimentation, Abfluss, Gas und Entnahme durch Tiere und Menschen möglich.
Wenn ich den 3kg Karpfen entnehme, entspricht das nur 3kg Fischbiomasse und nicht den 30kg Nahrung, davon verbleiben etwa 27kg überwiegend im Gewässer und somit im Nährstoffkreislauf.
Aber auch die 3kg reichen aus, dass im Schnitt der Angler dem Gewässer Nährstoffe entnimmt und deshalb ist ein Anfütterverbot sinnlos. Die Menge zu begrenzen ist der selbe Schwachsinn, da es nicht zu kontrollieren ist, zur Not läuft man eben 2 oder 3 Mal zum Auto. Wer anfüttert, wie der Gärtner sät, rechtfertigt aber auch keine Verbote für andere.


----------



## Sneep (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Hallo,

Wirklichkeitsfremd und nicht ernst zu nehmen,
denn die Studie geht von falschen Voraussetzungen aus.

Das funktioniert doch nur, wenn ich deutlich mehr Fisch entnehme, als ich besetze.

In vielen Gewässern ist doch der Besatz schon höher als die Entnahme. Dann ist jeder Eimer Lockfutter ein plus an Nährstoffen, den ich eben nicht durch andere Maßnahmen ausgleichen kann.

Ein Eimer Lockfutter ist immer ein Nährstoffeintrag, egal unter welchen Umständen.  Und der bleibt im Gewässer.

Dazu kommt schon eine Grundlast an Nährstoffeintrag durch Regen, Einschwemmung, Staubeintrag durch Wind ggf. einmündende Bäche usw.

Das bedeutet, den 2 kg Futter dass ich einbringe, stehen nicht die Entnahmen gegenüber, die in der Studie angeführt werden.
Jeder Nährstoffeintrag ist schlecht für die Gewässer. 
Das ist zwar ein natürlicher Prozess das Gewässer eutrophieren und verlanden, aber dieser Prozess läuft um ein vielfaches schneller ab als wir das aus der Vergangenheit kennen. 
Seitdem ist es en vogue sich Gedanken zu machen, wie man diesen Prozess wieder verlangsamen kann.

Die Absicht in allen Ehren, aber man muss unsere Gegner schon für ziemlich unterbelichtet halten, solche Argumente ins Feld zu führen.
Je nach Gewässer ist es kein großes Problem, wenn angefüttert wird, in andern ist es nicht möglich mehr als eine kleine Menge freizugeben. 
Es ist aber in beiden Fällen nicht positiv für das Gewässer.

+Futter
+ Besatz
+ diffuse Einträge
-Fänge
-Kormoran

=0 ?

sneep


----------



## Sneep (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Aber auch die 3kg reichen aus, dass im Schnitt der Angler dem Gewässer Nährstoffe entnimmt und deshalb ist ein Anfütterverbot sinnlos. .



Hallo, 

wie ich finde eine kühne Behauptung.

Schon alleine die Annahme, dass ein Karpfen entnommen wird ist doch schon Weltfremd.|supergri

Vermutlich ist der Karpfen mit knapp 1 KG ins Wasser gekommen, dann hat der Angler noch 2 kg "Karpfenäquivalente" an Futter frei. Das sollte mit Boilies zu schaffen sein.
Mal angenommen, dein Beispiel geht auf und das Ganze geht plus/minus Null auf, so hast du trotzdem Nährstoffe eingebracht. Ohne dieses Anfüttern, hättest du ja real Nährstoffe entnommen. Du hast aber auch diffuse Einträge die weiterhin eingetragen werden.

Das minimieren des Nährstoffeintrages ist keinesfalls sinnlos.

Bei einer Nährstofffalle, wie sie ein stehendes Gewässer immer darstellt, ist die Minimierung des Eintrags die einfachste und sinnvollste Maßnahme  Es ist um ein vielfaches schwerer,  sie wieder zu entfernen.
Wenn  solche Maßnahmen zur langfristigen Stabilisierung der Gewässer von der Fischerei nicht mitgetragene werden, werden sich andere darum kümmern.

snEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Sneep schrieb:


> Wenn  solche Maßnahmen zur langfristigen Stabilisierung der Gewässer von der Fischerei nicht mitgetragene werden, werden sich andere darum kümmern.
> 
> snEEp


Da die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihr parlamentarischer, verbotsgeiler Arm, die Grünen, mit Sicherheit wieder versuchen werden  - auch wieder gegen wissenschaftliche  Fakten (bzw. nur die von grün-schützerischen Wissenschaftlern gelten lassend) und Sach- und Fachverstand - weiterhin Angler zu beschränken, möglichst bis zum kompletten Angelverbot, ist es gut und wichtig, wenn hier die Biologen des AV-NDS dieser fanatisierten, bürger- und anglerfeindlichen Verbotsorgie Fakten entgegensetzen, aus bereits bestehenden Studien zusammen gefasst....


----------



## heitzer (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es für uns Angler wichtig, derartige Schein-Probleme argumentativ zu relativieren und in einen Gesamtkontext "Nährstoff- und Schadstoffeintrag in die Gewässer" zu stellen. Dann wird klar, dass es einmal wieder um eine Ersatzhandlung geht und nicht um echtes Problembewusstsein, schon gar nicht um Gewässerschutz.

 Na klar, die Landwirtschaft hat schon genug mit schlechten Milch- und Schweinepreisen zu kämpfen und kostet den Fiskus schon genug an Subventionen, da schnappt man sich doch lieber die schlecht organisierten Angler, kostet ja nichts und jeder sieht, dass Naturschutz richtig ernst genommen wird.#q

 Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

gut erkannt.....


----------



## Sneep (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Hallo,

Wenn die andere Seite durch Studien belegt, dass Kormorane sich vegan ernähren, können wir es mit der Studie auch mal versuchen. Gefährlich wird es aber, wenn wir beginnen das selbst zu glauben.
Wer tatsächlich glaubt, dass die Fischei auch nur in die Nähe einer ausgeglichenen Nährstoffbilanz kommt, ist

a.) Weltfremd
b. lange nicht mehr angeln gewesen
c.) kennt sich aus mit der Schützermafia
d.) Dessen Boilis werden eh von den Karpfen gleich gefressen
e.) Glaubt alles was im AB steht.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

und wer glaubt, dass Angler und ihr Futter das wirkliche Problem sind beim Nährstoffeintrag in die Gewässer (wieso dürfen Gartenfreunde und Landwirtschaft noch düngen, wieso heimisch gemachte Kanadagänse und Kormorane alles zuguanosieren (um das Wort zuschei.... zu vermeiden)???), der glaubt auch sonst alles, was von den fanatisierten Öko-Taliban und ihrem parlamentarischen Arm, den Grünen, kommt, um angelnde Bürger und Menschen zu drangsalieren... 

Diejenigen, die damit Geld verdienen, mit dem ganzen verlogenen und geheuchelten Geschütze und dem Monitoring dazu, die sind natürlich für immer noch mehr Verbote und Management für Angler (als schwächste Gruppe), weil sie davon leben - nicht, weil die Natur das bräuchte..


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Sneep schrieb:


> wie ich finde eine kühne Behauptung.
> 
> Schon alleine die Annahme, dass ein Karpfen entnommen wird ist doch schon Weltfremd.|supergri



Die Veröffentlichung vom AV Niedersachsen hört sich nun mal sehr plausibel an.
Da nicht jeder anfüttert und nicht in jedem Gewässer gleich viel angefüttert wird, ist es schon schwer zu sagen, wie das unterm Strich aussieht.
Das typische Friedfisch Stillgewässer bekommt deutlich mehr Futter zu sehen als eine Forellenregion oder ein Gewässer, an dem hauptsächlich Raubfische beangelt werden.
Die Verbotsverordnung unterscheidet aber nicht. Das Anfütterverbot wird pauschal für alle FFH´s und Vogelschutzgebiete gefordert.
Eigentlich ist die Einzelprüfung jedes FFH-kartierten Lebensraums ausschlaggebend, welche Maßnahmen für das jeweilge Gewässer sinnvoll sind und welche nicht. 
Da Verbote in Niedersachsen anscheinend gerne direkt aus der allgemeinen Empfehlung übernommen werden und somit der eigentliche Zustand und Nutzungsdruck zur Nebensache wird, kann man sich doch gegen die verallgemeinerte Aburteilung des Anfütterns wehren.
Auch wenn die Studie das Anfüttern an sich nicht entlasten kann, bleibt das Problem, dass die Verbotsverordnung an sich alle anfütternden Angler belastet und die eigentlich entscheidende Einzelfallprüfung vorweg nimmt.



Sneep schrieb:


> Das minimieren des Nährstoffeintrages ist keinesfalls sinnlos.



Da habe ich auch hoffentlich nie etwas anderes behauptet.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Da Verbote in Niedersachsen anscheinend gerne direkt aus der allgemeinen Empfehlung übernommen werden und somit der eigentliche Zustand und Nutzungsdruck zur Nebensache wird, kann man sich doch gegen die verallgemeinerte Aburteilung des Anfütterns wehren.


Begriffen, sehr gut, danke..


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Sneep hat natürlich vollkommen Recht.

Und Thomas ein bisschen.

Würden wir Angler uns in der "Nutzung" etwas mehr zurückhalten, sprich auf blödsinnigen Besatz und übermäßige Futterorgien verzichten, könten wir solchen Verbotsdrohungen mit wesentlich breiterer Brust entgegentreten. 
Gegen mäßiges, dem Gewässer angepasstes anfüttern und Besatz durch Nachzucht mit gebietsbeheimateten Arten und Stämmen nach Naturkatastrophen oder Krankheiten, kann keine Studie der Welt anstinken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Und Kormorane und Kanadagänse abschiessen nicht vergessen, welche die Gewässer zuguanosieren, aber von den Ökotaliban vom NABU natürlich gehätschelt werden egal wie sie die Gewässer düngen - dass aber Angler da wieder eingeschränkt werden sollen, während das NABU-Federvieh weiter Gewässer zusche... darf, das ist ja ökologisch prima, gelle ??- genauso wenn Landwirschaft und Hobbygärtner noch düngen dürfen - alles viel weniger schlimm als ein bisschen Futter, wenn Angler im Schnitt sogar mehr entnehmen als füttern..
Sorry, da krieg ich die Krätze..................


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Kormorane und Kanadagänse abschiessen nicht vergessen, welche die Gewässer zuguanosieren,



Kanadagänse holen wesentlich mehr Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser, als Angler. Sie koten nämlich nicht oder selten ins Wasser, sondern hauptsächlich auf die Ruheplätze an Land.

Abschießen ist aber trotzdem sinnvoll, weil auch die Ufervegetation an ansonsten nährstoffarmen Abschnitten so überdüngt wird. 
Außerdem sind das Neozoen, die hier nix zu suchen haben und die weltweit wohl häufigste Art. Kein Grund zum Schutz.

Man findet übrigens für fast jedes Verbrechen ein noch schlimmeres Beispiel, das macht die eigene Tat aber nicht harmloser.

Anfüttern, da wo es nicht schadet und in Mengen, die ein Gewässer verkraften kann. Ich denke dass ist auch die Schlussfolgerung aus dem Bericht der Niedersachsen. Und damit ist auch deren Urteil nicht von Verboten befreit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Auch der ufernahe Gänseschi..... kommt am Ende ins Wasser...

Und auch der von "heimischen" Durchzugsgänsen...

Aber da das Vögel sind (NABU - Ex- Vogelschutzbund) dürfen die alles, nur der Angler/Mensch muss eingeschränkt werden laut Ökotaliban - und wenns dam am Ende wie in den Niederlanden nach Jagdverbot zum Gänse vergasen führt, weil sie der Situation nicht mehr Herr werden..

Diese Ökos gehören in ihrer Bürger- und Anglerfeindichkeit wegverboten (besser gleich ganz weggesperrt) ,  nicht der Angler von denen angepisst...


----------



## Sneep (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Hallo, 

schade, du hast es nicht verstanden.

Dem See ist es egal, woher die Nitrate kommen.
Selbstverständlich muss auch gegen Gänse und Enten vorgegangen werden, wenn Gewässer bedroht sind. 
Man muss aber nicht gleich alle Tiere entfernen, die ins Gewässer kacken, wie z.B. Hechte und Karpfen:q

Jeder Nährstoffeintrag ist negativ. Ich habe aber auch geschrieben, dass es Gewässer abhängig ist. Wir Angler sind Nutzer und beeinträchtigen Gewässer grundsätzlich.
Ich habe für mich als Angler entschieden, dass diese Veränderungen an den Gewässer tragbar sind, wenn man das Ganze im Rahmen betreibt. 
Wenn ich Gewässer habe, mit 5 m Schwefelwasserstoff über Grund ist da etwas falsch gelaufen.
Möglich, dass wir dann keine Regelungen mehr haben, aber wahrscheinlich auch keine Gewässer mehr die diesen Namen verdienen.
Man soll den Nährstoffeintrag durch Angler nicht klein reden. Ich gebe Laichzeit recht, in der Forellenregion in der Fly only Strecke ist das eher kein Problem. Im normalen Baggersee, den wohl die Masse der Angler am ehesten befischt kommt da eine Menge zusammen. 

Ich stimme mit Thomas und Laichzeit überein, dass diese Regelung in Niedersachsen zu allgemein ist.
Dann frage ich mich aber, weshalb wir das Problem nicht selber angegangen sind. Dann hätten wir das an die Gewässer anpassen können. 

@ Laichzeit

Du machst einen Denkfehler,  wenn du Forellenbäche Raubfischgewässer und Karpfenteiche durch eine allgemeine Regelung zu Anfüttern nicht angemessen berücksichtigt siehst. Bei einem Anfütterverbot sind die beiden ersten Gruppen ja auch gar nicht eingeschränkt.Trotzdem ist aber sicher eine Gewässer-bezogene Lösung die beste Variante

Zitat Laichzeit:
_Aber auch die 3kg reichen aus, dass im Schnitt der Angler dem Gewässer  Nährstoffe entnimmt und deshalb ist ein Anfütterverbot sinnlos._
Zitat Ende

Die Bemerkung, dass Nährstoffeinträge zu minimieren sinnlos ist, ist aber so von dir gefallen.
Oder wie soll ich das sonst verstehen? 

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Sneep schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich aber, weshalb wir das Problem nicht selber angegangen sind. P


Das Problem selber sind die Ökotaliban, die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihr parlamentarischer Arm, die Grünen. 

Diese Fanatiker und verbotsgeilen Menschen- und Bürgerverachter müssen erst mal weg, *um vernünftig was im Konsens machen zu können.*.

Mit diesen Xxxxxxx ist das nicht (mehr) möglich, die schiessen sich immer mehr ins Abseits...

Nur noch Leuten, die von deren Verbotsträumen und Management- und Monitoringträumen zum Kohle scheffeln selber leben und doppelnamige, birkenstocktragende, nichtarbeitende Lehrersgattinnen aus der (Vor)Stadt, den Hauptspendern, können die weiter was vormachen.. 

Vernunftbegabten Menschen und Praktikern vor Ort waren solche Sektierer schon immer unheimlich...

Zwar nicht Angeln, sondern "grüne Jagdträume" und deren Ergebnis (heute morgen von mir),  zeigt aber deutlich, was ich meine:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1798248447079036&id=100006816947642&pnref=story


----------



## Sneep (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Hallo,

das wusste ich schon.

Sneep


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Sneep schrieb:


> Zitat Laichzeit:
> _Aber auch die 3kg reichen aus, dass im Schnitt der Angler dem Gewässer  Nährstoffe entnimmt und deshalb ist ein Anfütterverbot sinnlos._
> Zitat Ende
> 
> ...



Wäre die Studie so haltbar, wäre Anfüttern bis 3kg neutral oder nährstoffzehrend.
Anfüttern ist mir, außer beim Extembeispiel Baggersee und Vereinspfütze einfach noch nie negativ aufgefallen. Bei der Aussage habe ich mich auf mein Gefühl verlassen, dass Anfüttern meistens egal sei und ansonsten anders handzuhaben ist, als es komplett zu verbieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Es ist keine Studie, sondern eine Auswertung mehrerer Studien zu dem Thema aus verschiedenen Ländern..


----------



## Hechtbär (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Moin...

Ihr redet immer über Nährstoffe im Wasser... 
Die Frage ist ja was bedeuten Nährstoffe im Wasser! 
Hab ich mehr Nährstoffe im Wasser habe ich mehr Kleinstlebewesen im Wasser und damit auch eine höhere Fischbiomasse, da sie die Kleinstlebewesen fressen. Füher hatten wir Gewässergüten bei eher 3 und damit die größte Fischbiomasse. Mittlerweile gehen wir stark auf die Gewässergüte 1-2 zu. Das heisst wenig Nährstoffe und dadurch eine geringere Fischbiomasse.
Dabei verändern sich die Gewässer auch in ihrer Fischstruktur. Vom Weißfischbestand zum eher Raubbestand. Die Gewässer werden klarer und dadurch wiederum wird die Verkrautung beschläunigt und somit auch die Verlandung. 
Es hat alles Vor- und Nachteile. Aber in meiner Region hab ich seit Jahren von keinem Verein gehört, das denen ein Teich umgekippt ist... Schon gar nicht durch den Einsatz von Futtermittel. Wir haben eher das Problem der Verkrautung und das wir nix gegen tun können... Sag nur "geschützte" Krebsschere...

Gruss, Erik


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

#6#6#6


----------



## raubangler (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Und wenn die Fisch(biomasse)entnahme so gut sein soll....ist dann der Kormoran ein Guter?
|kopfkrat

Der fängt sogar ohne Anfüttern.


----------



## Sneep (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Hallo,

Ich komme nun mal ziemlich herum mit meiner E-Fischerei. 

Da gibt  es wahrlich viel Elend zu sehen.

Ein großer Teil der Gewässer hat bereits eine anaerobe Schicht am Grund, teilweise mit Schwefelwasserstoff.

Ein Beispiel.
Ehemalige Kiesgrube, 1,5 ha, 1,5 -2 m tief.
Eine Untersuchung hatte festgestellt im Boden ist kein Leben mehr, Empfehlung Karpfen entnehmen und  Füttern reduzieren. 
Wir sollten die entnehmen und verwerten. Fangergebnis: 4 Hechte, 400 verbuttete Rotaugen bis 12 cm, 30 Karpfen >20 Pfund, alle mit total beschädigten Mäulern durch wiederholtes haken. Einzelne große Brassen > 50 cm.

Wie entsteht solch ein Zustand? Wegen des sehr guten Karpfenbestandes werden diese stark beangelt und mit Boilis angefüttert. Dadurch bildet sich am Grund eine Todeszone, in der nichts mehr lebt. Für die Nahrungsproduktion steht nur noch das Ufer zu Verfügung. Die Karpfen stört das nicht, die leben gut von den Boilies. Andere Arten haben aber keine Nahrung mehr und sind verschwunden oder verbutten.

Da braucht kein Gewässer umzukippen. 
Wenn eine dünne Sauerstoff-freie Schicht am Boden 90% der Nahrung wegnimmt.


@Hechtbär
Falsch, wir reden nicht über Nährstoffe im Wasser, wir reden über zu viele Nährstoffe. Das betrifft fast alle Gewässer.

@ Raubangler

Du hast das Prinzip verstanden. 
Der Kormoran ist zwar kein Guter, alleine was meine Äschen angeht.
Aber wenn wir nur Eintrag und Entnahme betrachten, verhält sich der Kormoran vorbildlich.

Vielleicht könnte man das untersuchen, möglicherweise darf man dann auch ohne Probleme 3 kg füttern pro Kormoran am Wasser. Das würde die Spendensammler ins Mark treffen.

snEEp


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vernunftbegabten Menschen und Praktikern vor Ort waren solche Sektierer schon immer unheimlich...



Ein wesentliches Merkmal von Sektierern ist Rigorismus.|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Hechtbär (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

@Sneep

 Also meine Gewässer nicht! Trotz das ab und an mal angefüttert wird.


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

@Sneep
wenn du in einem 2 m tiefen See im Sommer eine anerobe Schicht am Grund hast ist die 10 cm und in Ordnung.
In einem 10 m tiefen See heisst das anerobes hypolimnon und  ist ein natürlicher Vorgang, Sommerschichtung des Gewässers.
Auch hier gilt wie immer, jedes Gewässer ist anders und muss auch separat bewertet werden.
Auch der Kormoran ist nicht vorbildlich. Der schexxt vor jedem Start extrem Dünger ins Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

und die ganzen anaeroben Zonen in Flüssen und Bächen erst ;-))))

Aber alle Gewässer sind ja gleich (naja, jedenfalls gleich nass...), daher Hauptsache immer erst mal Anglern was verbieten......

Dazu braucht keiner der Ökotaliban und der Grünen und deren willfährige Abnicker irgendwelche Fakten, da reicht der Glauben (deswegen nenn ich die auch Taliban, Glaubenskrieger halt)...


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Juli 2016)

Anaerobe Schichten in Seen von so geringer Tiefe (2m) sind eher selten und unnatürlich. 
Normalerweise haben diese keine durchgehende Sommerstagnation, da sich das Wasser bis zum Grund erwärmt und so relativ leicht mischen kann.
An dem See ist etwas massiv nicht in Ordnung, wenn die Sauerstoffzehrung dem Nachschub in dem Maße überwiegt.
Wo ein sauerstoffreies Hypolimnon tatsächlich natürlich ist, lässt sich zudem kaum sagen, da es so gut wie keine Gewässer gibt, die normale Nährstoffwerte aufweisen und historisch nie überdüngt waren.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und die ganzen anaeroben Zonen in Flüssen und Bächen erst ;-))))



Dreh mal ein paar Steine um oder grab 10 cm tief in einem Bach, da sieht es gerne buchstäblich schwarz aus, mit Sauerstoff.
Die anaeroben Zonen im gröberen Substrat unserer Bäche ist ein maßgeblicher Grund für die miserablen Laicherfolge aller Fischarten, die ihre Eier vergraben und nicht auf den Kies laichen.
Dadurch verschiebt sich ein Bestand von Forelle gerne auf Döbel, der kommt damit besser zurechht.
Daran ist aber eher eingeschwemmte Erde schuld, dennoch ein großes Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Daran ist aber eher eingeschwemmte Erde schuld, dennoch ein großes Problem.



Du hast es noch nicht verinnerlicht - für die Ökotaliban sind IMMER  zuerst mal die Angler schuld...

Wahrscheinlich bei Deinem Beispiel also der Anteil an Erde beim anfüttern in strömenden Gewässern, um das Futter schwerer zu machen...


----------



## UMueller (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

In zwanzig Jahren fragt ein kleines Kind.|bigeyes "Warum ist denn das Angeln verboten worden Mama?" Darauf die(gehirnschwangere) Mama."Ja hast du denn nicht gehört was der Onkel vom NABU gesagt hat. Die Angler stören doch nachts die Tiere so das die nicht schlafen können. Die Angler haken die Fische. Das sind allesamt Tierquäler. Und außerdem verschmutzen die das Wasser auch noch mit Anfuttermittel. Aber das weiß man noch nicht so genau ob das stimmt. Als die Angler aber selber geglaubt haben sie wären nun auch noch Wasserverschmutzer:ckonnte man das Angeln endlich verbieten. Aber Kind weißt du, wenn ich darüber nachdenke haben die sich doch selbst abgeschafft." #q

Tja, wenn es soweit ist das die künftige Generation sowas vermittelt bekommt steht es hierzulande schlecht um unsere Passion. Merke: Die Veränderung beginnt in den Köpfen. Wenn Angler erst als Wasserverschmutzer gelten dürfen, dann ist es mit der Akzeptanz in nicht allzuferner Zeit wohl vorbei. Das schlimme ist das sich nicht wenige Angler auch noch diesen Schuh anziehen,wenn ich hier manch einen Beitrag richtig gelesen hab. Die Wasserverschmutzung durch die Argrarindustrie wird dann keinen mehr interessieren wenn man so die Angler wegbekommt. NABU und ihnen nahestehende Verbände beheerschen halt auch Propaganda.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



UMueller schrieb:


> NABU und ihnen nahestehende Verbände beheerschen halt auch Propaganda.



Im Unterschied zu den unfähigen, inkompetenten Angelfischerverbänden (einen *Angler*verband wie den der Niedersachsen nehm ich da natürlich aus, da man gerade auch hier sieht, *dass die auch was tun FÜR Angler*!! LOBENSWERT!!! Da capo.. Venceremos..)..


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



UMueller schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist das sich nicht wenige Angler auch noch diesen Schuh anziehen,wenn ich hier manch einen Beitrag richtig gelesen hab.



Die ganze Sache zu hinterfragen würde ich nicht mit dem Schuldbekenntnis gleichsetzen.
Übermäßige Futtermengen sind sicher schädlich, geringe Futtermengen nicht. Aber es gibt nur ein Verbot, das dazwischen nicht unterscheidet.
Gerade bei den längerfristigen oder permanenten Eingriffen in die Natur ist Vorsicht besser als Nachsicht.
Da darf gerne ausdiskutiert werden, ob und wo die Grenze beim Anfüttern liegt. Das stärkt die eigene Position und nimmt Angriffsfläche gegen allgemeine Anschuldigungen.

Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Verringerung der Nähr- und Schadstoffzufuhr durch Kläranlagen, besonders die chemische Phosphatfällung, eines der teuersten Umweltschutzprojekte hierzulande war und ist. Gerade wenn man sich an die natürliche Gewässerbeschaffenheit annähert, fallen auch kleinere Einträge stärker ins Gewicht.
Dagegen ist z.B der Umstieg vom 10l auf den 1l Eimer einer der kleinsten Späne, die für saubere Gewässer fallen können.

Das Verbot sollte deshalb gänzlich gestrichen werden, damit eine vernünftige Einzelfallpfrüfung nicht vorweg genommen wird. Dann lässt sich immer noch entscheiden, wie weit das Anfüttern im jeweiligen Gewässer gehen kann. 
Leider ist "Vernunft" ein ziemlich hoher Anspruch. Die komplette Verbotsempfehlung für Neidersachsen ist auf jeden Fall extrem provokant und lädt nicht gerade zu gemeinsamer Lösungsfindung ein, sondern passt ganz gut zum deutschen, regressiven Naturschutz, dem ideologischen Grabenkampf zwischen den üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> dem ideologischen Grabenkampf zwischen den üblichen Verdächtigen.





Es ist aber einfacher, auf der einen Seite alles verbieten zu wollen und auf der anderen mit selbstgestricktem Heiligenschein den gesamten Naturschutz als Sektierer zu diffamieren.
Differenzieren heißt das Zauberwort.
Ohne das entscheiden Einflussgröße, Lobby und Moneten, was durchgesetzt wird. Zu erkennen, wer da die Nase kilometerweit vorn hat, ist kein Kunststück.
Mit beiden Seiten eng verbandelt (Verbandsgedönse ausgenommen, alles Verbrecher, beide Seiten) würde ich es mir leicht machen gegen uneinsichtige "alles erlauben" Philosophen mit kompletten Verboten zu reagieren. Warum soll ich mit jemandem diskutieren, der weder die eigenen Sünden sieht, noch in irgendeiner Form Einsicht zeigt ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mit jemandem diskutieren, der weder die eigenen Sünden sieht, noch in irgendeiner Form Einsicht zeigt ?


Mein Reden, weg mit den Ökotaliban ....
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sneep (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Sneep
> wenn du in einem 2 m tiefen See im Sommer eine anerobe Schicht am Grund hast ist die 10 cm und in Ordnung.
> In einem 10 m tiefen See heisst das anerobes hypolimnon und  ist ein natürlicher Vorgang, Sommerschichtung des Gewässers.
> Auch hier gilt wie immer, jedes Gewässer ist anders und muss auch separat bewertet werden.
> Auch der Kormoran ist nicht vorbildlich. Der schexxt vor jedem Start extrem Dünger ins Wasser.



 Hallo,

wenn jetzt schon eine anaerobe Zone in einem See mit 1,5 m Tiefe als normal angesehen wird, weiß ich nicht, ab wann es denn nicht mehr normal ist.

  In diesem Fall ist nachweislich der gesamte Boden frei von jedem Leben.  Besetzt wird aber immer noch eine Menge, die sich am 1,5 ha See orientiert. Ich habe aber nur noch weniger als 10-15 % der ursprünglichen Nahrung zur Verfügung.

  Also ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass das Problem nur im Sommer besteht. Das hast du fälschlich aus deiner Theorie mit der Schichtung von Seen geschlossen. Die gibt es zwar, aber zu behaupten, dass das auch für einen derart flachen See gilt, ist doch wohl nicht ernst gemeint.
  Die einzige Schichtung, die es hier gibt, ist H2S unten, da schwerer, Wasser oben, da leichter.

  Zumindest, bis man den Wasserkörper in Bewegung bringt. Wenn man mit Rampe besetzt oder mit einer Pumpe frisches Wasser einspritze, drücke ich die unterste Schicht am gegenüberliegenden Ufer hoch. Dort kann ich dann am nächsten Tag alles einsammeln, was nicht schnell genug war. 
  Wenn ich solch eine Zone im Gewässer habe, ist das ein Zeichen, dass der Abbau von organischem Material gestört ist. Die organischen Belastungen summieren sich aber mit der Zeit im Gewässer.

  Hier ist auch außer den diffusen Einträgen wie Wind und Regen nur das Lockfutter der Angler als Ursache denkbar. Der See liegt in einem großen Heidegebiet in einem Schutzgebiet.
  Da gibt es keine bösen Bauern.
  Wir können uns gerne darüber unterhalten, wie man das  Gewässerbezogen organisieren kann.  Wir  können aber nicht so tun, als ob es da kein Problem gäbe. Ich brauche nur diesen einen See mit dem Beispiel aus der Studie zu vergleichen, um zu sehen, wie weit das von der Lebenswirklichkeit entfernt ist.

   @ Hechtbär
Glaubst du das oder weißt du das?
Ich meine, ist das denn mal untersucht worden?


  sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen:
Pauschale Verbote sind abzulehnen.
Es ist der Einzelfall zu prüfen und nachzuweisen..

Davon ab vom Füttermärchen:
Kein Angler schmeisst Futter in ein Gewässer, in dem sich das nicht lohnt, des koscht nämlich Geld...

Einfach mal zum nachdenken für die Anglerfeinde..


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Hallo Sneep,

gute Argumentation. 
Ich habe den "Faktencheck" des AV-NDS gelesen und finde es sehr lobenswert, dass sich ein Verband gegen unbegründete Verbote wehrt. Es ist keine Studie sondern eine Stellungnahme des Verbandes, in der aber wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse berücksichtigt wurden. 

Jedoch überzeugt mich der Text inhaltlich nicht vollständig, insbesondere auch 
im Vergleich mit dem sehr gut geschriebenen Buchabschnitt von zu diesem Thema (Arlinghaus, [3]).

Folgende Aspekte sind mir aufgefallen:

*Es werden viele Durchschnittsbetrachtungen verwendet.*

Laut Arlinghaus können Durchschnittsbetrachtungen Extremwerte überdecken und zu 
*fehlerhaften Entscheidungen und Missmanagement* führen (vgl. [1], S. 81).
Im bundesdeutschen Schnitt sind Angler eine Phosporsenke, u.a. weil nicht alle Angler 
anfüttern, Fische entnehmen aber auch sämtliche Gewässergrößen einbezogen werden.

*Zwischen Gewässerart, Gewässergröße und Anglertyp/-art wird nicht genügend differenziert.*

Auch beim Angeln können laut [1] erhebliche P-Einträge erfolgen, dieser Effekt 
ist *stark gewässerabhängig*. Insbesondere können kleinere, flache Gewässer mit 
einer Größe < 50 ha betroffen sein.

Angler unterscheiden sich hinsichtlich der Fischentnahme und des Anfütterns.
Ein "durchschnittlicher" Karpfenangler (laut Niesar [2], S. 55) 125-225 kg Fischbiomasse pro Angler und Jahr für eine positive P-Bilanz entnehmen (Durchschnittsbetrachtung, s.o.!). 

Insbesondere da der Nährstoffeintrag durch Angler nur für kleinere / flache / nährstoffarme Gewässer kritisch sein kann (vgl. Modellrechnung in [1], [2]), verwundert es, dass im Faktencheck eine Studie aus Portugal präsentiert wird. Der erwähnte Stausee besitzt eine Fläche von 20 km² = 2000 ha und 
deshalb Erkenntnisse nicht sinnvoll anwendbar.

*Schlüsse bzgl. kleiner Gewässer decken sich nicht mit denen von Arlinghaus et. al.*

Arlinghaus empfiehlt bei kritischen Gewässern (z.B. klein, klar, nährstoffarm, stark beangelt) aufeinander folgende Maßnahmen (vgl. [3] S. 92):

* Tägliche Futterbeschränkungen
* Entnahme von Fisch (Reduktion von P)
* Anglerzugang beschränken
* Generelles Anfütterverbot
* Zeitweiliges Angelverbot

Im Gegensatz dazu beschreibt der Faktencheck auf S. 6 dass betroffene Gewässer kaum vorkommen und 
selbst dann nicht mit negativen Konsequenzen bei "moderatem" Anfüttern zu rechnen ist.

*Das Hegeargument*

Auf S. 7 des Faktenchecks wird beschrieben, dass ohne Einsatz von Futtermitteln Hege deutlich erschwert würde. Hier ist zu bemerken, dass Profis diesen Job deutlich effizienter als Amateure (Angler) mittels Netzen oder Elektrofischen - völlig ohne Nährstoffeintrag - erledigen können.

*Nährstoffeintrag durch Gänse*

Das ist durchaus ein sehr interessantes Argument. Hier wird Dr. Ritterbusch zitiert, seine Aussagen beziehen sich auf den Rangsdorfer See (272 ha) bzw. dem Gülper See (660 ha) in Brandenburg - auf Grund der Größe sicher problematisch daraus Erkenntnisse auf betroffene Gewässer (deutlich <50ha) direkt zu übertragen. 

Viele Grüße,
Torsten

[1] 
Angelfischerei in Deutschland-eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse, Robert Arlinghaus, 2004

[2]
Einfluss von verschiedenen Angelfuttermitteln auf Wachstum und Gesundheit beim Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio L.). 
Ausführungen zur möglichen Phosphorbelastung von Angelgewässern durch das Anfüttern. 
Michael Niesar, Humboldt Universität zu Berlin, 2003 

[3] Der unterschätzte Angler, Robert Arlinghaus, 2006, Franckh-Kosmos Verlags-GmbH & Co. KG, Stuttgart


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Auch aus Deinem Posting ergibt sich nur eines glasklar (gerade weil es unterschiedliche Gewässer gibt):
KEINERLEI allgemeine und pauschalen Fütterverbote

Das ist der Unterschied zu den Ökotaliban, die gleich erst mal alles überall verbieten wollen, wenn nur ein einziges Gewässer betroffen sein könnte..

Und dass  man mit Netzen, Dynamit oder Wasser ablassen auch ohne Futter und Angler Fische/Biomasse/Phospor etc. aus dem Wasser bekommt ist sicher richtig...

Ob das im Sinne der angelnden Bürger ist, ist zumindest für mich diskutabel....


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch aus Deinem Posting ergibt sich nur eines glasklar (gerade weil es unterschiedliche Gewässer gibt):
> KEINERLEI allgemeine und pauschalen Fütterverbote



Das ist hier, denke ich, unstrittig.

Keine allgemeinen und pauschalen Futterverbote bedeuten im Umkehrschluß aber angepasste und gewässerverträgliche Futterverbote, wenn nötig. 

Allerdings könntest Du uns mal erklären, wie die Umsetzung einer ans Gewässer angepassten Futterstrategie aussieht ?

Wenn es die Angler/Bewirtschafter selbst entscheiden, funktioniert das, wie beim Besatz, in sehr vielen Fällen ja nicht. 

Also, was ist Deine Alternative zu einem pauschalen Futterverbot, mit der die Gewässer vor zu hohem Nährstoffeintrag geschützt werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Mir ist der Schutz von Menschen vor (realen) Ökotaliban zuerst mal wichtiger als (angeblich) zu hoher Nährstoffeintrag von Anglern in einzelnen Gewässern.

Wenn die Ökotaliban (oder Regierung, Behörden, Gesetzgeber etc.) angelnden Bürgern was verbieten wollen, haben die das für das einzelne Gewässer genau wissenschaftlich (unabhängig, nicht von Schützerinstituten) zu begründen inkl. zu dem zu erreichenden Ziel, ein unabhängiges (nicht von spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie gemachtes, zuerst mal für 2 Jahre) Monitoring zu finanzieren und durchzuführen und nur wenn die Maßnahme eine signifikante Verbesserung bringt ( als Beispiel mind. 30 - 40% in den 2 Jahren) und diese nachweisbar durch KEINE ANDERE, Menschen und angelnde Bürger nicht einschränkende Methode (Abschuss Wasservögel, Einschränkung landwirtschaftliche Düngung  etc.) erreicht werden kann, ist ein Verbot oder eine Einschränkung  für angelnde Bürger überhaupt andenkbar.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Ökotaliban (oder Regierung, Behörden, Gesetzgeber etc.) angelnden Bürgern was verbieten wollen, haben die das für das einzelne Gewässer genau wissenschaftlich (unabhängig, nicht von Schützerinstituten) zu begründen inkl. zu dem zu erreichenden Ziel, ein unabhängiges (nicht von spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie gemachtes, zuerst mal für 2 Jahre) Monitoring zu finanzieren und durchzuführen und nur wenn die Maßnahme eine signifikante Verbesserung bringt ( als Beispiel mind. 30 - 40% in den 2 Jahren) und diese nachweisbar durch KEINE ANDERE, Menschen und angelnde Bürger nicht einschränkende Methode (Abschuss Wasservögel, Einschränkung landwirtschaftliche Düngung  etc.) erreicht werden kann, ist ein Verbot oder eine Einschränkung  für angelnde Bürger überhaupt andenkbar.



Höhö, Klasse....|supergri

Ich pachte mir also ein Gewässer. Dann geh ich hin und sage:

" Lieber Staat, liebe Steuerzahler, 

jetzt greift mal in die Kasse und beauftragt ein mindestens zwei Jahre langes Monitoring meines gepachteten Gewässers, damit ich es angemessen nutzen kann. Allerdings werde ich während dieser zwei Jahre Anfuttermittel verklappen, wie es mir beliebt weil ja schließlich nicht feststeht, ob das Gewässer dadurch geschädigt wird. Sollte es wider Erwarten nötig sein, den Nährstoffeintrag zu senken, dann verbietet erstmal die Landwirtschaft im Einzugsgebiet meines Gewässers und knallt alle Wasservögel ab. Ich erwarte, dass Ihr mein Gewässer so herrichtet, dass ich nach Herzenslust Anfutter verklappen kann."

Geil !!

Spass beiseite. Wir nähern uns einem Konsens. Ich finde es Klasse, dass Du meine jahrelange Forderung, die Hegepflicht unserer Gewässer einer staatlichen Organisation, ähnlich den Rangern in den USA oder Kanada zu überlassen, so kräftig unterstützt.#6
Ich finde schon lange, dass Bewirtschafter und Angler nicht entscheiden sollten, wie die Gewässer genutzt werden und was erlaubt oder verboten ist. Denn die sind dafür keinesfalls kompetent. Sie sollten angeln, unter Beachtung der Regeln und mit jedem alter und ohne irgendeine dumme Prüfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Mir als Angler ist wurscht, wer Gewässer bewirtschaftet, solange nicht Ökotaliban, Gesetzgeber oder Behörden mit immer neuen Verboten ihre Anglerfeindlichkeit ausleben dürfen..

Das einer staatlichen Organisation zu übergeben, von denen die meisten selber von den Ökotaliban unterwandert oder vereinnahmt wurden (BfN Flasbart, Umweltministerium B-W Baumann, beides NABU-Funktionäre, nur als schnelle Beispiele) ist jedoch definitiv kontraproduktiv..

Erst wenn sich Staat und Gesellschaft von spendensammelnder Schützerindistrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm den Grünen, sowie aller Arten von Ökotaliban emanzipiert haben, würde ich das als mögliche Lösung in Betracht ziehen..


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Spass beiseite. Wir nähern uns einem Konsens. Ich finde es Klasse, dass Du meine jahrelange Forderung, die Hegepflicht unserer Gewässer einer staatlichen Organisation, ähnlich den Rangern in den USA oder Kanada zu überlassen, so kräftig unterstützt.#6
> Ich finde schon lange, dass Bewirtschafter und Angler nicht entscheiden sollten, wie die Gewässer genutzt werden und was erlaubt oder verboten ist. Denn die sind dafür keinesfalls kompetent. Sie sollten angeln, unter Beachtung der Regeln und mit jedem alter und ohne irgendeine dumme Prüfung.




Hallo Ralle 24,

Dir ist schon bekannt, wie die Ranger jenseits des Großen Teiches bei Verstößen durchgreifen. Da würden bei uns innerhalb von einem Jahr aber mindestens 25 Prozent ihre Lizenz und ihre Geräte verlieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rotbart (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24,
> 
> Dir ist schon bekannt, wie die Ranger jenseits des Großen Teiches bei Verstößen durchgreifen. Da würden bei uns innerhalb von einem Jahr aber mindestens 25 Prozent ihre Lizenz und ihre Geräte verlieren.
> 
> ...



Eben drum.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bekannt, wie die Ranger jenseits des Großen Teiches bei Verstößen durchgreifen. Da würden bei uns innerhalb von einem Jahr aber mindestens 25 Prozent ihre Lizenz und ihre Geräte verlieren.



Dazu musste nicht mal über den grossen Teich..siehe Frankreich

Aber das ändert ja nix daran,das man nur das ahnden kann,was auch tabu ist.

Und das legen nun mal andere fest.

Ein System ala USA/CAN kannste im zu Ideologielastigen Schützerwahn D quasi knicken.

Es beginnt schon damit,das USA und CAN generell ein anderes
(positives) Verhältnis zur Fischerei haben..du bist als Angler kein Exot sondern ein normaler Teil der Gesellschaft.

Behörden wie Angler sind dort i.d.R. gleichermassen an Nachhaltigkeit
interessiert.

Da regieren eben nicht die ideologisch klimpernde Spendendose sondern Fakten und Vernunft.


----------



## heitzer (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Das Problem der industriell geprägten Landwirtschaft ist bei uns viel größer, als in den USA oder Kanada, weil hier die Besiedlung viel dichter ist. Jegliches Wasser wird dichtgekotet und in Scheixxe leben nun mal keine Fische. http://www.zeit.de/2014/37/massentierhaltung-guelle-grundwasser-bruessel

Wenn auf Initiative der wahren Naturfreunde (u.a. Angler) noch gute Entwicklungen stattfinden, kommt die Keule. http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de...s-bade-vergiftet-von-stephan-voigt-90100.html und das überall http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-87347265.html

 Klar, die Angler sind schuld... 

Wir brauchen einen Dachverband, der den Mumm hat, Klartext zu reden sonst wird es immer schlimmer. 

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



heitzer schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen Dachverband, der den Mumm hat, Klartext zu reden sonst wird es immer schlimmer.



Und woher nehmen?

Die "Leistung" des aktuellen BV, erschöpft sich entweder in schweigen oder kontraproduktiven
Abnickalleingängen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

Mit diesem real existierenden Trümmerhaufen,verliert der Angler Scharmützel bereits VOR dem ersten Schlagabtausch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir als Angler ist wurscht, wer Gewässer bewirtschaftet, solange nicht Ökotaliban, Gesetzgeber oder Behörden mit immer neuen Verboten ihre Anglerfeindlichkeit ausleben dürfen..



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass der Bewirtschafter die Regeln aufstellt ? Wenn ja, wieso ist es Dir dann wurscht ?

Angenommen Du wärst der Bewirtschafter und hättest die alleinige Herrschaft über Regeln und Verbote an den deutschen Gewässer, was würdest Du tun ?



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24,
> 
> Dir ist schon bekannt, wie die Ranger jenseits des Großen Teiches bei Verstößen durchgreifen. Da würden bei uns innerhalb von einem Jahr aber mindestens 25 Prozent ihre Lizenz und ihre Geräte verlieren.
> 
> ...



Ja, aber ich schätze die Quote in Deutschland wesentlich höher. Mir ist aber auch klar dass diejenigen, die sich an die Regeln halten, eine wundervolle Fischwaid genießen können. Und auch wenn man die Verhältnisse des amerikanischen Kontinents nicht mit unserem dicht besiedelten Land vergleichen kann, so wäre eine dramatische Verbesserung sicher zu erzielen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da regieren eben nicht die ideologisch klimpernde Spendendose sondern Fakten und Vernunft.



Richtig. Und wenn Fakten und Vernunft auch in Deutschland die Gewässer regulieren sollen, dann dürfen weder die Angler, noch die Schützer die Regeln aufstellen.

Das funktioniert nur über eine Spenden- und Anglervorliebenunabhängige, staatliche Verwaltung.


----------



## UMueller (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



heitzer schrieb:


> Das Problem der industriell geprägten Landwirtschaft ist bei uns viel größer, als in den USA oder Kanada, weil hier die Besiedlung viel dichter ist. Jegliches Wasser wird dichtgekotet und in Scheixxe leben nun mal keine Fische. http://www.zeit.de/2014/37/massentierhaltung-guelle-grundwasser-bruessel
> Genau das ist das eigentliche Problem:mzwar nicht erst seit kurzem aber mit dem Biogasboom und immer mehr Mastställen wird es immer größer. Da wird dann mehrmals im Jahr Gülle verklappt und die Rückstände aus der Agrargasanlage dürfen auch noch dazu. Liebe Landwirte (ja ich weiß ohne euch würden wir verhungern) mit düngen hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Eher ein entsorgen von Schxxxxx. Gute fachliche Praxis sieht anders aus.
> Wenn auf Initiative der wahren Naturfreunde (u.a. Angler) noch gute Entwicklungen stattfinden, kommt die Keule. http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de...s-bade-vergiftet-von-stephan-voigt-90100.html und das überall http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-87347265.html
> Bevor das mit dem Biogas richtig losging zog ein gewisser Franz Alt durch die Republik und predigte.Seid keine Landwirte, werdet Energiewirte.Nun weiß ich nicht ob er auch diese SxxxxxBiogasanlagen damit fördern wollte oder eher Sonne und Wind.Das Biogasanlagen hoch subventioniert wurden, dafür hat dann aber eher die CDU gesorgt.Gerade in deiner Region an der Wümme ist es besonders krass mit dem Biogas und dem dann logischen Maisanbau. Der wächst auch noch auf hoffnungslos überdüngten Feldern.
> ...



Die Hauptprobleme liegen aber in der industriellen Landwirtschaft was die Überdüngung angeht. Selbst in Gewässern die nicht von Agrarflächen tangiert werden kann über die Grundwasserstöme ein Nährstoffproblem eintreten. Todeszonen am Grund durch zuviel Anfüttern,was ja auch ein Thema in der Sendung "Angeln verbieten?"war ist meiner Meinung nach ganz geschickte Propaganda gegen Angler. Da muss ein Anglerverband einfach gegenangehen und das richtigstellen. Wie der AVN das angeht ist schonmal gut. Auf den DAFV brauchste nicht zu hoffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*

Dazu aktuell vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverb...354821712303/1063134640434321/?type=3&theater

Aber Hauptsache, erstmal von Seiten des Staates und der Ökotaliban die Angler drangsalieren und da mit lächerlichen Fütterverboten kommen......

Daher klasse, dass der AV-NDS da immer dran bleibt und das Versagen vom Staat und den Ökotaliban (nicht zu vergessen, dass die da angesprochenen BMU/BfN ist ja schon von der spendensammelnden Schützreindustrie und den Ökotaliban wie NABU unterwandert sind (u. a. Staatssekretär Flasbarth) immer schön weiter aufdeckt und öffentlich macht.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache, erstmal von Seiten des Staates und der Ökotaliban die Angler drangsalieren und da mit lächerlichen Fütterverboten kommen......



Ist nur allzu logisch,man war halt Jahrelang gewohnt,das man dort bequem und nahezu ohne Gegenwehr,Publicitywirksame Placebomaßnahmen durchwinken konnte.

Das einige sich jetzt sogar mit Klageandrohung gegen drohende Pauschalverbote wehren,bereitet da gerade der Politik einiges an Kopfweh.


----------

